# Is Anyone following the Summer Olympics?



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2012)

Since we are off this week, I probably won't see much. But can follow with my phone.  I prefer the winter Olympics but there are certain summer sports I love - soccer, rowing, swimming and diving, gymnastics and horse jumping.

Four years ago with the Beijing Olympics I was in the hospital for the first half with my knee replacement surgery.  It was on live in the middle of the night and since I couldn't sleep and had a TV in my room I watched it.  Then when I got home I had a "recovery room" with my recliner and a TV so continued to watch it live.

If you are watching or following, what are your favourite sports?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

I always enjoy the Olympics..Winter or Summer. I reckon my favorite event is watchin' the gymnastics.  It is amazin' how them young'uns do what they do!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2012)

I love watching the Summer Games, especially gymnastics and track & field.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the swimming and diving. But then, I was a swimmer...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2012)

I do like to watch it.  The coverage in the US is strongly biased towards popular events where Americans have a good chance to win.  I like to watch different events like weight lifting, wrestling and some track and field events that don't get the best coverage.

We'll probably be watching the opening ceremonies tonight.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention rowing.....something about it, tremendously relaxing to watch.

I think my least favorite events to watch are fencing and shooting.  ..... as boring as curling, during the winter games.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

I do like curling. It is mighty entertainin'....'Course Mrs Hoot looks at me sideways when I say that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I forgot to mention rowing.....something about it, tremendously relaxing to watch.
> 
> I think my least favorite events to watch are fencing and shooting.  ..... as boring as curling, during the winter games.


Oh--no, curling is EXCITING (if you are a curler--the best of the best). Besides myself, wondering how many DCers curl?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

I would certainly like to know more on the ins and outs of the overall strategy.
It don't get cold enough in these parts for that kind of activity to be popular.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I would certainly like to know more on the ins and outs of the overall strategy.
> It don't get cold enough in these parts for that kind of activity to be popular.


The strategy depends on if you have the hammer or not. If you have the hammer, you play a different end than if not. The team that gets the hammer (last rock), is the team that lost the previous end. Sometimes, the skip will throw the 2nd to the last end just to gain the hammer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 27, 2012)

We plan to watch the opening.  I'm not a sports person, but do enjoy watching swimming, (both synchronized and lap), diving, gymnastics.  And just found out today from an article in the local rag, they have women's wrestling.  Had no idea.

And CWS and Hoot, I was on a couple curling teams in HS, and while it was a lot of fun, I can't remember the rules....


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

Having worked with 4-H kids and their animals, I love to watch any and all equestrian events. And we have a local girl on the gymnastics team this year.


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2012)

Watching the opening ceremonies right now.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking forward to the Opening Ceremony.

But, first, I'm learning some British Slang with Hoda & KLG 

Cheeky! Who knows English slang better: KLG or Hoda? - KLG and Hoda


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2012)

Whoa!  Quirky and so British!  Loved the opening!

Loved the Queen and Daniel Craig too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Watched the opening.  Got a bit teary watching Queen Elizabeth, she looks so good!

I enjoy equestrian, track and field and gymnastics.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2012)

there's women'wrestling?

jello, mud, or the "ladies" of g.l.o.w?

lol, j/k. they probably look like rulon gardner.

we'll be watching. our faves are swimming (racing only. synchronized reminds me of monty python) diving, some track and field, boxing, and gymnastics.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> there's women'wrestling?
> 
> jello, mud, or the "ladies" of g.l.o.w?
> 
> ...



Heh. Think it's Greco-Roman.  One of our midwest woman wrestlers was caught with a bit of the ganja in her system, so another from around these parts will be replacing her.

What the heck is Rulon Gardner?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just burst into tears seeing Mohammed Ali, the progression of his Parkinson's disease is just terrible.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Just burst into tears seeing Mohammed Ali, the progression of his Parkinson's disease is just terrible.



Sad. I missed it.  I remember when he lit the torch at a previous Olympics.

He really was so handsome back in the day.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2012)

cassius clay was so pretty! he'd tell you that every chance he got, lol. floated like a butterfly, and stung like a bee.

i'd hate to think he knows just how bad he's declined.


dawg, rulon gardner was a big, scary, olympic champion wrestler (u.s.a.).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

We dont normally watch the olympics but like hearing all the info on the radio or in the paper etc


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just burst into tears seeing Mohammed Ali, the progression of his Parkinson's disease is just terrible.


Yeah--that was sad to see.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, this became a popular thread in my absence. 

I just skimmed the last page of posts because I saw a couple of spoilers regarding the opening ceremonies and I taped it.  

I love to watch curling.  I never curled, being the only one of my family that didn't at some point or other but it is not a west coast thing and I was 8 when we moved from the prairies.  But I learned the strategy from my Dad.  I watched some of the curling after he passed and it was bittersweet.  But I will still watch because I love the game.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 28, 2012)

I applied to be a ladies sprints start judge (one of those guys who kneels behind the athletes staring at their feet )I failed the drool test.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I applied to be a ladies sprints start judge (one of those guys who kneels behind the athletes staring at their feet )I failed the drool test.



ROFL


----------



## Cerise (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW!  What a breathtaking, beautiful & flawless opening ceremony.  Amazing to see how perfect everything is choreographed & moves seemlessly into the next segment, w/ thousands of people & performers. The lighting of the torch was magnificent, as were the merging of the rings and showering of lights.  I think it even took Paul McCartney's breath away.  Well Done!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 28, 2012)

I am not a huge sports kinda guy, when it comes to the "TV" sports, but I DO LOVE ME SOME OLYMPICS!

I think it is a great show of the Human Race, I LOVE seeing underdogs come and clean house, I love the level of athleticism, especially from those that don't have a 60million dollar Nike endorsement, or some other nonsense, but folks who just love their sport, and do it because of passion, not a paycheck.

I wish there were more examples of Humans doing amazing things TOGETHER. And sure, while there is a level of competition, it is also a gathering of the best the planet has to offer, and at the end of the day, they all have respect for one another, regardless of politics/religion/race/creed/upbringing. . . all of the factors that seem to "define" the world today, yet act as a bigger wedge than anything else.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just burst into tears seeing Mohammed Ali, the progression of his Parkinson's disease is just terrible.


 
We have a resident with Parkson's. He too is progressing far too fast. He will have to go into a care facility pretty soon. It breaks my heart to see him.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

The lighting of the cauldron was absoluting breathtaking. I loved the fact that no one big name lit it. But tomorrow's young athletes. What an honor for them. Unknowns for now! 

Far too many commercials. NBC refused to stream it live. They would have lost money with less commercials. I liked it better years ago when ABC had the contract for the Olympics. I think ABC has always done a better job broadcasting sports events.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2012)

I was disappointed by the opening.  The intent of the organizers was a good one, but the execution not so much.  The fact that the TV commentators had to provide a running commentary explaining what was going on turned me off.  I wonder what the folks in the stands were thinking.  Also wondered how the folks in the nose bleed seats could see the details like little kids in the beds and such to make sense of it all.

I didn't watch the end of the show or the torch lighting.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

I understand your frustration with the whole program. It didn't hold my interest. But if you missed the lighting of the cauldron, you missed the very best part. If they should show it again, I suggest very strongly, that you try to catch it. It was very moving and beautiful. And surprising as to who was going to light the cauldron.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 28, 2012)

I watched it, although, I was put off by the decision NBC made not to show it live. I figured it would be edited for commercial concerns. I reckon it would have been too much to hope for that any network would carry it live and uninterrupted, despite all the hoorah about it's importance. Even so, I found it an amazing and impressive event. I am looking forward to the British contingent of D.C.'s comments on it.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

BBC streamed it live at an earlier time. Unfortunately, I don't get BBC. NBC is more interested in making money from the commericals than pleasing the public.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2012)

NBC is fourth among the top four networks and is desperate for a winner.  They have the Olympics on all of their networks and will keep them in prime time for a couple of reasons.  Prime time is when most people turn on their TVs so they get max viewers and they can charge more for commercials in prime time so there is a better chance of the Olympics' being profitable for them.  I guess that's all really one reason.  I think the majority of viewers are couples who have been working all day and sit down for a night of TV.  Imagine how angry they would be if they missed the opening ceremonies because it was on live five hours earlier.

NBC paid tons for the rights to televise the Olympics.  They have to earn that back.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 28, 2012)

I understand all that, Andy. I reckon you have a point. Still, all this is part of many reasons why I choose not to watch much TV at all. As far as the viewers missing the live telecast...they had to watch tape anyway...Why not show it live, then an edited encore showing?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I understand all that, Andy. I reckon you have a point. Still, all this is part of many reasons why I choose not to watch much TV at all. As far as the viewers missing the live telecast...they had to watch tape anyway...Why not show it live, then an edited encore showing?




I guess they could have done that.  It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought the opening ceremony, produced by Danny Boyle - was stunning. It was quirky too - a British thing!! Loved the Mary Poppins bit and the tribute to our superb NHS service. The music too was wonderful. 

Strangely enough, my husband has been glued to the Womens Beach Volleyball, I can't think what's interesting about that..................apart from teeny tiny knickers.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm glad we recorded the opening ceremony and watched it this morning.  Good grief some of it was so boring I'm glad we could fast forward through some of it including the commercials. 

The part where the orchestra played the beautiful "Chariots of Fire" was ruined by that idiot British comedian.  What's up with that?  

For the most part, I thought it was the worse opening ceremony ever, with the exception of the involvement of the Queen.  What a really great sport she is! Just outstanding PR on her behalf. I was worried at first that Paul had lost his good voice, but it turned out he was choked up with the wonder of it all.  I loved the lighting of the torch as always, but I wish it would have raised up somehow so the city can see it throughout the games. 

I'm most looking forward to the Beach Volleyball as that was my game many many moons ago.  Naturally, Steve likes their outfits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a vid of the cauldron lighting, the best version I could find.  It was spectacular.

LONDON OLYMPICS 2012 cauldron lighting event [Day 1] - YouTube


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 28, 2012)

Kayelle - the comedian was Rowan Atkinson as his Mr Bean character. Quirky humour, as I say.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Kayelle - the comedian was Rowan Atkinson as his Mr Bean character. Quirky humour, as I say.



I thought it was the funniest thing he ever did...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

We shall catch the gymnastics and the horse dressage and The Vet also likes track. 

London has uncountable visitors, and we were unable to get over as we have apartment reforms to handle and prefer to avoid London during such enormous events ... We are on Adriatic resting ... 

Enjoy, and have lovely wkend.
Margaux.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Kayelle - the comedian was Rowan Atkinson as his Mr Bean character. Quirky humour, as I say.



I usually enjoy quirky British humor GQ In fact, I can't wait for Doc Martin to start another season.  I hope I didn't offend, but I really thought he ruined a beautiful and meaningful piece of music that could have been a lovely moment.  Different strokes for different folks, PF.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

MR. BEAN, yes he is quite quirky ... The former Spanish Prime Minister José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, often called just ZAPATERO ( SHOEMAKER ) resembles MR. BEAN according to many Spanish People. It was actually a cartoon in the major newspapers !!!  Sort of have facial expressions that are quite similar ... 

Kindest. Margi


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 28, 2012)

Rather watch Arctic wildlife documentaries (like ''Nature' on PBS).


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, so we just finished the opening ceremonies.  Thank heaven for the fast forward and skip buttons on our PVR remote! 

I honestly didn't know who Danny Boyle was until they mentioned "Slumdog Millionaire".  DH and I watched half an hour before we turned it off.  Boring and not our kind of movie.  I found these ceremonies very similar, though there were some good parts:
-Kevin Branagh 
-Mohammed Ali
-JK Rowlings (just because she never appears in public)
-The children's choirs
-The music sequence but they missed out on U2 and Elton John (and for that matter Bob Geldof)
- The cauldron.  Probably the best one ever as each "petal" represents a country and they came together as the world.
- Paul McCartney

Some parts I didn't like:
- The Queen looked like she wanted to be anywhere but there.
- Liked Mr. Bean, but would have enjoyed seeing the orchestra - that is a classic British piece of music not to mention its Olympic ties.
- Daniel Craig


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

oh yeah, Daniel Craig gets the Gold from me...

I was thinking Queen Elizabeth looked like she was trying to NOT be teary eyed and was holding it back.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> oh yeah, Daniel Craig gets the Gold from me...
> 
> I was thinking Queen Elizabeth looked like she was trying to NOT be teary eyed and was holding it back.



+ 1.  As did Sir Paul.  I enjoyed the whole thing!  Totally British, totally quirky.  Did wonder why Elton John wasn't there, he's closely tied to the Royals.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> + 1.  As did Sir Paul.  I enjoyed the whole thing!  Totally British, totally quirky.  Did wonder why Elton John wasn't there, he's closely tied to the Royals.



My dad and I talked about the same thing this morning, Seems like Sir Elton was the only one missing.

I can't believe the Mr.Bean hating, lol. It's Mr.Bean, the bit was meant to be funny, and break things up a bit, a little bit of comic relief never hurt anything, sheesh. People are going to rag on Mr.bean, and not that pop star kiddy show stuff in the middle, where she looses her phone, he picks it up, and calls her on the lost phone?? C'mon.

While I still think the Beijing Opening Ceremonies are by far the best ever, and will be for quite some time, it is just hard to compare the two as they are just different animals all together. It is sad to see 90% of the Beijing Olympic complex rotting away, they look like a post apocalyptic scene from a movie.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree, the phone thing was strange, though I did enjoy the music.

And Beijing, with the 2008 drummers, how could that be topped?  Sad to hear about the deteriorating complex.

I thought the Salt Lake City, Utah opening ceremony left much to be desired....


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> + 1.  As did Sir Paul.  I enjoyed the whole thing!  Totally British, totally quirky.  Did wonder why Elton John wasn't there, he's closely tied to the Royals.



Not to mention an integral part of British Music History.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 28, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, so we just finished the opening ceremonies.  Thank heaven for the fast forward and skip buttons on our PVR remote!
> 
> I honestly didn't know who Danny Boyle was until they mentioned "Slumdog Millionaire".  DH and I watched half an hour before we turned it off.  Boring and not our kind of movie.  I found these ceremonies very similar, though there were some good parts:
> -Kevin Branagh
> ...



And don't forget the part where they play the sound of TARDIS landing over the top of Queen song.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> My dad and I talked about the same thing this morning, Seems like Sir Elton was the only one missing.
> 
> I can't believe the Mr.Bean hating, lol.



I didn't hate Mr. Bean (and I am not thinking you were directing it at me, just saying).  I loved it actually, but at the same time here was a beautiful piece of music done by an awesome orchestra and they are upstaged by Mr. Bean.....um....giving them the finger!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> And don't forget the part where they play the sound of TARDIS landing over the top of Queen song.



YES!!!  I kept waiting for Queen and then....


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I didn't hate Mr. Bean (and I am not thinking you were directing it at me, just saying).  I loved it actually, but at the same time here was a beautiful piece of music done by an awesome orchestra and they are upstaged by Mr. Bean.....um....giving them the finger!



Well said LP.........although I really did hate Mr. Bean Tatt. 

"Mr. Bean's" silly "shtick" would have been well replaced by the talent of Elton John.  He was sorely missed.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe Sir Elton will be in the closing ceremonies....saving the best for last! 

I was sorry to see our Canadian swimmer, Ryan Cochrane, bumped out of the men's freestyle 400 final because of the decision to reinstate the Korean.  But they viewed it for over four hours and finally decided he didn't jump the gun (literally).  If they had not disqualified him in the first place then Cochrane would have been out so it is fair.

We have been recording everything on our PVR and jumping through it in various fast forward speeds, doing 8 hours in one or two, depending on how much we want to actually watch!  

What Andy said about NBC being biased and only showing events where the Americans are favoured, the Canadian stations show EVERYTHING and then run through highlights of it all again!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I hope for one they don't wheel out Elton John for the closing ceremony, it was bad enough having to endure him at the jubilee concert. I think he has completely lost his voice, he sounds strained and shouty to me now.  No idea what close ties he has to the Royals, not really aware of that,  apart from he does a lot of charity work, as do many wealthy pop stars. 

The Queens face makes me laugh, she looks like that all the time, is she enjoying herself? We'll never know.  She's happy at the horse races though thats the only time you see her smile.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2012)

i wouldn't have minded seeing elton john in his old duck suit and big glasses! he could have lip sync'd his performance.

oh, lp, u2 is irish, not english. that would be like the u.s. having justin beiber perform as on of us (oh, the horror!).

so far, the olympics have been on in our house every minute that we've been home.

we won a u.s.a. olympic soccer jersey at the boardwalk down the shore yesterday, so i'm sure the little guy will be wearing it every day for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 29, 2012)

even though the opening ceremony was not live it still pulled in better ratings than the 2008 one.

For the 2016 games it will 1000000% live I think.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 29, 2012)

How can you not go wrong with 5 networks airing Olympics coverage all at the same time!!!


----------



## kleenex (Jul 29, 2012)

Just saw a fencing match and the REF was horrible...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2012)

you might say that he was a jerk.


lol, sorry, not exactly my rapier wit best, there.


----------



## chopper (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Whoa!  Quirky and so British!  Loved the opening!
> 
> Loved the Queen and Daniel Craig too!



+1


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you might say that he was a jerk.
> 
> 
> lol, sorry, not exactly my rapier wit best, there.



Daffy Duck - Robin Hood Daffy.wmv - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you might say that he was a jerk.
> 
> 
> lol, sorry, not exactly my rapier wit best, there.



Bucky T, you are a punny fellow.  

Oh, and I know U2 is Irish, but aren't they the British Isles?  I just figured.  My apologies to all our English and Irish members.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 29, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Bucky T, you are a punny fellow.
> 
> Oh, and I know U2 is Irish, but aren't they the British Isles?  I just figured.  My apologies to all our English and Irish members.



Depends on if you're asking North, or the South. Same with Scotland, might be part of The Isles, but still, don't runna around calling a Scot, a Brit!


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Depends on if you're asking North, or the South. Same with Scotland, might be part of The Isles, but still, don't runna around calling a Scot, a Brit!


 
Or a Weshman! Just ask Harry and his brother.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Bucky T, you are a punny fellow.
> 
> Oh, and I know U2 is Irish, but aren't they the British Isles? I just figured. My apologies to all our English and Irish members.


 
I am sitting here laughing. Sort of like saying Canadiens are Brits also. Same Queen! But I understand your thinking. A lot of Americans think the same way.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you might say that he was a jerk.
> 
> 
> lol, sorry, not exactly my rapier wit best, there.


Tom mate this may help  you home your sabre, its a thread on a BBC forum about the opening ceremony.
The humour in some of the posts is as obtuse as in the ceremony.
BBC - Archers Messageboard - The Bull - Danny Boyle


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

*A note of interest*

Aly, the American gymnast is a local girl. Her family is friends with some jewelers located down on Cape Cod, in Falmouth. They made her a pair of earings that have alternately rubies and saphires in a circle with a diamond in the middle. She was given permission to wear them during her competitions. If the USA team takes the team gold, they will make a pair for the other four girls. If they do a head shot of her, you will be able to see them. They are very pretty and dainty.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 30, 2012)

I generally watch every bit of the Summer and Winter Olympics that I can. Even sports I don't normally watch are better on the Olympics. I haven't been able to see much this time (not home, and when we are the channel doesn't always come in right), but I have seen some of the swimming, synchronized diving, beach volleyball, rowing, and gymnastics. James started talking a lot during one of the events last night, and finally I just had to set him straight with a firm (but nice) stare and, "I take my Olympics VERY SERIOUSLY."  

Someone mentioned curling. I love to watch curling in the Winter Olympics! 

I love the inspirational stories they tell about the athletes too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 30, 2012)

To aid some of our ex colonial serfs in understanding British humour at its best I give you role call.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xneXRYvKWs&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL8A44842399AE2781


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 30, 2012)

Rowan Atkinson Live - Drunk English in Indian Restaurant - YouTube


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2012)

lol, bolas. i've always liked rowan.



LPBeier said:


> Bucky T, you are a punny fellow.
> 
> Oh, and I know U2 is Irish, but aren't they the British Isles? I just figured. My apologies to all our English and Irish members.


 
no apologies needed, lp. it's a common mistake of history. you know, where the victorious get to name things for a while.

although ask any free irishman, and they'll tell you that ireland is not british, and it is an island nation unto itself. 

irish math: 26 + 6 = 1 



ok, back to the olympics.

i need to start wearing a cup every time they show a boxing match. my boy is really getting into these olympics...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 30, 2012)

I like Rowan too, he is so funny


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, bolas. i've always liked rowan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So after little league, he will start training for the Olympics? Or has training alreaddy started?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 30, 2012)

Northern Ireland is British.  Those of us from the UK are British. Irish are Irish, Scots are Scottish, those from Wales are Welsh, and those from England are English.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

Early Monday morning and the equestrian events are on. Cross country. YEA! My favorite event.


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Early Monday morning and the equestrian events are on. Cross country. YEA! My favorite event.



I was unaware that there were equestrian events in the olympics until I saw them this morning. So sad about the one that slipped and fell. It must be crazy getting both yourself and your horse to the events.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2012)

speaking of equestrian events, it's just so sad what happened to the horses of the polish water polo team.


(i know it's old, but i only get to use that one every 4 years, same as the one about the mexican summer olympic team)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> speaking of equestrian events, it's just so sad what happened to the horses of the polish water polo team.
> 
> 
> (i know it's old, but i only get to use that one every 4 years, same as the one about the mexican summer olympic team)


  TSK TSK


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 30, 2012)

*Bronze Medals Gymnastics*

Unfortunately, Japan who was wonderful, had a mishap ... 

Yes, when we can ...

Off to have a wine and quick bite, and a walk to feed the kit kats and stray dogs, with our leftovers and some dog food and cat food ...

GOOD HEARTS.

Have wonderful summer Laurie,
Margi.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2012)

dave has brought it to my attention that people might be offended by a lame, old polish (not the furniture sealant) joke.

i apologize. polish americans are fine, hard working, and notoriously honest people.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

I am waiting for the equestrian jumping to start. Zara Phillips stands and excellent chance of winning the gold for England. I would love to see her grandmother present a medal to her. Yesterday she had a perfect cross country round and came in under the 10:03 time limit with no penalties. Her horse lost a shoe during her ride. But she just kept going. You just have to cheer for someone like that. Her horse is one of the least experienced.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm just in awe of those perfectly-formed humans, male or female, standing on a diving platform, balancing on their toes, _facing backward_, no less, not moving a muscle.  IMO they could stop right there for Amazing Human Feats.  Then to see them shove themselves off into thin air and twist and turn like a feather (a very fast feather), enter the water headfirst with almost no splash, and kick their way to the surface.   Two at a time!  Just Amazing!  The gymnasts are unreal, too.  Wow.

I loved seeing the shooter rack up 99 out of 100 as she won another medal.  Wow again.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 1, 2012)

*Booted out! All eight badminton 'fixers' disqualified from Games*

London 2012 Olympics: Badminton: Eight badminton players disqualified | Mail Online

This is big time news...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

It's those rogue shuttlecocks.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not sure why, but I'm having a hard time getting excited about the olympics.  We've watched a few events, swimming mostly as that's what's on unless you stay up until 4:00AM.  Just no excitement this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've seen a lot of injuries, a lot of out of bounds and lots of lack of concentration.  Nothing has been amazing so for.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

the Mens gymnastic for the USA last night, was borderline sad. They looked like their errors really got into their heads, as a team.


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2012)

I watched the equestrian and girls gymnastic events. One of the girls is a local. And I love anything horsey. They had a couple of spills. One was dangerous. The horse could have rolled over the female rider and crushed her. Fortunately the rider had the good sense to go forward and over the horse's head and away from the body of the horse. Those are one of those split second decisions. The coaches for my 4-H kids were all taught how to fall from a horse. Horses are dumb. They don't see the world like we do. Their eyes are on the side of their head. So they spook very easily.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm having a hard time getting excited about the olympics.  We've watched a few events, swimming mostly as that's what's on unless you stay up until 4:00AM.  Just no excitement this time.


Thanks, Andy, for putting into words what I have been feeling.  We were recording most of the Canadian broadcasts at first, then went to just the highlights and we haven't even watched them.  I check into the website each day to see how Canada (and others) has done and that's about it.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 2, 2012)

Boxing Body Expels Referee From London Olympics

News from The Associated Press



> An Olympic boxing referee from Turkmenistan has been expelled from the London Games over his handling of a bout in which the result was overturned on appeal.



That ref was abysmal.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2012)

kleenex said:


> Boxing Body Expels Referee From London Olympics
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> That ref was abysmal.


 
Most kids who get into boxing come from troubled backgrounds. And it helps keep them straight. And then you have refs like this that are willing to destroy their dreams.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2012)

Gymnastics (FAB FIVE!!), swimming and beach vollyball the most but some of the other stuff here and there.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2012)

USA Women's Judo GOLD!!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 2, 2012)

I would like to see Bowling in the Olympics.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Gymnastics (FAB FIVE!!), swimming and beach vollyball the most but some of the other stuff here and there.


 
Aly comes from Needam, which is just outside of Boston. The town has a HUGE reception ready for her when she gets back home. Her life will never be the same. 

I was wathing the men's rafting part of the time. Then I got bored with it. France screwed up. YEA!


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I would like to see Bowling in the Olympics.


 
There are so many rules that are different from the way the average citizen plays these games. A lot of interuptions, hesitations, etc. I lose interest after a while. Just play the dang game!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> There are so many rules that are different from the way the average citizen plays these games. A lot of interuptions, hesitations, etc. I lose interest after a while. Just play the dang game!



I was actually joking about bowling in the Olympics.  Bowling used to be very competitive back in the day, I even belonged to the Junior League for several years.
But I think bowling, for the most part, has been and always will be a 'social' sport more than anything else.

There's even one quote from a movie years ago, "Did you meet her at a bowling alley?" ....sure seems appropriate even today.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I was actually joking about bowling in the Olympics. Bowling used to be very competitive back in the day, I even belonged to the Junior League for several years.
> But I think bowling, for the most part, has been and always will be a 'social' sport more than anything else.
> 
> There's even one quote from a movie years ago, "Did you meet her at a bowling alley?" ....sure seems appropriate even today.


 
Bowling has never been a sport played by the upper crust.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 3, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I would like to see Bowling in the Olympics.



If Golf can make it, why not bowling???

Ballroom dancing would be better...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 3, 2012)

kleenex said:


> Ballroom dancing would be better...



Is that even a sport? Parkour, I could maybe see though. . .


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> Most kids who get into boxing come from troubled backgrounds. And it helps keep them straight. And then you have refs like this that are willing to destroy their dreams.


Addie the reasons vary,poverty is a big factor.Both the heavy weight and super heavy weight sections are crap.Overweight blobs who slap with the inside of the gloves like a handbag, the nearest 95% get to ring craft was a Brasilian  wax.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 3, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Addie the reasons vary,poverty is a big factor.Both the heavy weight and super heavy weight sections are crap.Overweight blobs who slap with the inside of the gloves like a handbag, the nearest 95% get to ring craft was a Brasilian  wax.



While there are a few contenders that are "overweight blobs", by and large, that doesn't represent the heavy weight as a whole. 

Heavyweight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Take a quick look at the current champs, and see who is an overweight blob. . .


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 3, 2012)

roadfix said:
			
		

> I would like to see Bowling in the Olympics.



I actually do think bowling should be in the Olympics. I think bowling is just as much of a sport as curling, table tennis, or shooting. So why not??


----------



## roadfix (Aug 3, 2012)

Take baseball, for instance.  It is a relatively new event in the Olympics.  I attended exhibition baseball during the 1984 Olympics here in L.A.  Baseball at that time was not an official Olympic event.  I wonder why it took so long for a sport like baseball to become an Olympic event.  I imagine baseball is a popular sport in most all Continents.  
And being a summer sport all the best players are with the Major League currently, unlike basketball being off season the US can send all their best NBA players to participate in the Summer Games.
Having said all that does the US have a baseball team in the Olympics?  I would assume so.

A BIG EDIT:  Someone just told me with 100% certainty that baseball is not in the Olympics!!

Second edit:  Just Googled baseball.  It became an official Olympic event in 1992 in Bacelona.


----------



## chopper (Aug 3, 2012)

I heard the other night that baseball and softball were dropped from the olympics in 2008. I'm not sure, may have to research some more.


----------



## chopper (Aug 3, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseball_at_the_Summer_Olympics

Yep. Gone again.  My DIL loves baseball and is very sad that it is gone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Is that even a sport? Parkour, I could maybe see though. . .



Ballroom Dancing...it's a sport when I do it?


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ballroom Dancing...it's a sport when I do it?


 
I used to kill myself dancing to Glen Miller. Now I am lucky if I can tap my foot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

If it weren't for the Olympic coverage on T.V., I don't know what I would watch as a I prep beans for freezing.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

Major League Baseball didn't like the fact that the Olympics takes place at the same time as the last third of the baseball season.  The loss of star players to the Olympic team would impact teams' pennant races.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Major League Baseball didn't like the fact that the Olympics takes place at the same time as the last third of the baseball season.  The loss of star players to the Olympic team would impact teams' pennant races.



It's too bad they can't delay the end of the season once every four years, but I'm sure there are plenty of reasons that isn't possible...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> It's too bad they can't delay the end of the season once every four years, but I'm sure there are plenty of reasons that isn't possible...




The end of the season comes so late as it is.  The last game of the World Series has happened in November.  Not good weather for baseball and it conflicts with football.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The end of the season comes so late as it is.  The last game of the World Series has happened in November.  Not good weather for baseball and it conflicts with football.



Makes sense. I don't follow sports, so I didn't know that


----------



## jabbur (Aug 4, 2012)

I heard that baseball and softball were dropped because there were fewer and fewer countries able to field credible teams.  The US and Japan were the only ones with any one good.  Most of the other countries would create a team but often they had no way to improve their skills since there were so few teams to compete against.  

I've had the TV on in the background but for the most part haven't been watching it very much.  I think I'll be glad when Micheal Phelps retires.  I'm kind of tired of the coverage of him.  I've also not been very happy with the way NBC has been doing the coverage.  I know it's taped but to cut away from a volley ball game, show a swimming race then back to the volleyball has been so disjointed it's hard to get into the event.  

The way they showed the women's all-around gymnastics finals was so bad!  It was frustrating the way they did that.  

Okay, enough of a rant for me today.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I heard that baseball and softball were dropped because there were fewer and fewer countries able to field credible teams.  The US and Japan were the only ones with any one good.  Most of the other countries would create a team but often they had no way to improve their skills since there were so few teams to compete against.
> 
> ... I think I'll be glad when Micheal Phelps retires.  I'm kind of tired of the coverage of him...




First, there are many Latin American teams that can compete on a par with US and Japan.  Witness the World Baseball Classic games.  Many of the best teams are from Latin America.  In fact, many of the top line players in MLB are Latin Americans who would play for their country teams rather than the USA team.

Don't blame Michael Phelps for how he's covered by the media.  If not him, they will single out someone else.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheese rolling should be in the Olympics and possibly Morris Dancing .  After being a bit bah humbug and not arsed about it all I am now thoroughly enjoying it and LOVING Team GB!   At the moment the gold leaders are 1. USA 2. China and 3. Team GB !!!! Whoop whoop .

It's all been rather emotional I am drained we are not use to displaying emotions.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> First, there are many Latin American teams that can compete on a par with US and Japan.  Witness the World Baseball Classic games.  Many of the best teams are from Latin America.  In fact, many of the top line players in MLB are Latin Americans who would play for their country teams rather than the USA team.
> 
> Don't blame Michael Phelps for how he's covered by the media.  If not him, they will single out someone else.



I'm not blaming Michael but will be glad to see them cover other athletes.  Yes he's good, phenomenal and unique.  I just find the coverage overdone.  They spend so much time with him then get surprised when other swimmers do well.

As far as baseball goes, that's just what I heard.  I'm not a big baseball fan so don't follow it too close.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I'm glad the Summer and Winter Games are  staggered.  I remember when they were both held during the same year.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I'm not blaming Michael but will be glad to see them cover other athletes.  Yes he's good, phenomenal and unique.  I just find the coverage overdone.  They spend so much time with him then get surprised when other swimmers do well.



And his mom, good lord, they spend as much time with the cameras on her. . . annoying.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 5, 2012)

Whoop whoop another 3 golds for Team GB!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

gq, were the three medals in imperial flag planting, keg rolling, and lawn darts, with the lower class as goalies?

lol, j/k. i owed you that for calling northern ireland british.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad to see you have been paying attention to the Limpics !

I must have missed something re Norn Iron still British unless I missed something on the news overnight .


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

tiocfaidh ár lá


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 5, 2012)

Exactly. In an irish pub here I ended up in the men's bogs because I decided to guess which one had women on the door as they were in Gaelic. Had lovely chat with a chap till he pointed the urinals out to me . Damned uncomfortable to sit on .


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

i wish i knew how to say lol in irish. 

the men's room is the one without the queue...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

Saturday night at the Hotel Bar in Corfu, we caught the Swimming Championships for the Gold Medal. 

The Netherlands won the Gold. 

Not 10%, here and there ... We have been celebrating the Vet´s birthday 60 km. from Puglia, Italia via Ferry in Corfu, Greece ... 

There are seven Ionic islands, and Corfu, is the Capital and the main island. We are have taken a tour of several of the others.

Amazing, one is an island of wild Oregano ( have 3 whole bags of it ); one is a fishermens´ paradise, one is for raising and breeding Donkies, and one is just virgin beaches to die for ... with tiny hotels. 

Good Post Laurie ... Thanks. 
Well, have a lovely August,
Margaux.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno,
> 
> Saturday night at the Hotel Bar in Corfu, we caught the Swimming Championships for the Gold Medal.
> 
> The Netherlands won the Gold.


 
orange bastards!!


lol, i mean the dutch. 


ol' willy of orange is still causing trouble.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Whoop whoop another 3 golds for Team GB!!


 
Well now that Michael is done with, (thank goodness!) and our Fab Five have finished their stint, I will have to bring myself up to date and start rooting for GB and their Empire contestants. When I do catch something, I find myself going for the Aussies if GB is not in the picture. I haven't heard too much about Canada. I would love to see GB bring home some really important golds since this is their year to shine as the hosts. I have a choice of catching up on some much needed housework or the Olympics. Housework is never any fun. I think I have made my decision. Go GB, Aussie and Canada. 

Other than the badminton scandal, I think these Olympics have gone pretty smooth. And Romney had the nerve to ask "if Britian was ready." How do you cook crow?


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> How do you cook crow?


Last one I ate was cooked on a spit over a low fire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

I watched Fraser-Pryce remain the fastest woman in the world last night.  What a race and I was teary after and choked up.  Yea!  Jamaica!!!!!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

I am watching the equestrian team event right now. I love the designs of the jumps. One is a double decker bus, another is the Tower Bridge with the Big Wheel, Abby Road, The Tower, The Gates of Buckingham Palace, and so many other famous sights of London. Perfect for these Olympics.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 5, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Well, I'm glad the Summer and Winter Games are  staggered.  I remember when they were both held during the same year.



I like it better that they are not held on the same year.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Well now that Michael is done with, (thank goodness!) and our Fab Five have finished their stint, I will have to bring myself up to date and start rooting for GB and their Empire contestants. When I do catch something, I find myself going for the Aussies if GB is not in the picture. I haven't heard too much about Canada. I would love to see GB bring home some really important golds since this is their year to shine as the hosts. I have a choice of catching up on some much needed housework or the Olympics. Housework is never any fun. I think I have made my decision. Go GB, Aussie and Canada.
> 
> Other than the badminton scandal, I think these Olympics have gone pretty smooth. And Romney had the nerve to ask "if Britian was ready." How do you cook crow?



You must have missed the major boxing messup...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

kleenex said:


> You must have missed the major boxing messup...


 
What happened?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 5, 2012)

Boxing is no longer popular.  Bring on the MMA.

Thank you.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Thought you might enjoy a side note. There are certain times of the year when companies do not hire any one. From Thanksgiving  to January 2nd. And during Olympic Years. Absenteeism is high during those times.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thought you might enjoy a side note. There are certain times of the year when companies do not hire any one. From Thanksgiving  to January 2nd. And during Olympic Years. Absenteeism is high during those times.



I have been talking with friends in London. . . not surprisingly, No work is getting done in the City, unless you are working in pubs or restaurants. It's basically just one large party.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 8, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> While there are a few contenders that are "overweight blobs", by and large, that doesn't represent the heavy weight as a whole.
> 
> Heavyweight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Take a quick look at the current champs, and see who is an overweight blob. . .


Tat mate maybe I was a bit over the top but I had just watched a terrible bout featuring a football player who converted to boxing 2 yrs ago being humiliated by an average opponent.
The late great Teofilo Stevenson (three gold medals) or the great Ali would have been embarrassed to enter the ring with this crop of boxers.
I was lucky to meet both(not in the ring) I met Ali in the Q club in London (I was the only white person there) I asked him about TS, his comment was he would love to fight him as a proffesional but not box him as an amateur.
Olympic Boxing needs a strong US team in all weights, what has happened?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno,
> 
> Saturday night at the Hotel Bar in Corfu, we caught the Swimming Championships for the Gold Medal.
> 
> ...


you missed out the cricket and the classic corfu blow back.

Ps for those who do not know about the blow back, please place the toilet paper (used) in the bin provided in the bathroom.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> What happened?



Referee from boxing scandal expelled from Olympics - Boxing News | NBC Olympics

The FULL video of the mess with commentary is included with the link...


----------



## kleenex (Aug 8, 2012)

Stephen Feck Of Germany and his ultra graceful dive from the London Olympics...

Highlights: German Diver Lands On Back - Diving Video | NBC Olympics

Perfect score....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*The European Newspapers Have Excellent Coverage*

Laurie,

Innovative and timely Thread.

The European Newspapers have excellent coverage, including 10 pages of Photographs with the Contestants, the Order of the Gold, Silver and Bronze Medals and a bio on each of the contestants too ...

Spain has done quite well in the Swimming and Water Sports areas. 

Kind regards,
Ciao, Margi. ( 8th August - Wednesday )


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, so what's up with Canada and contraversy.  It seems that we can't get a break. 

Our soccer women play a fantastic game that is shaken with two dubious (I won't say wrong) calls, and not only do they lose the game but after reporters stick microphones in their faces seconds after it is over asking "how do you feel", they are now under review for bad mouthing the official.  I haven't had it on today, so I don't know if the players (including our awesome captain) will be expelled from the bronze medal game.

A Canadian boxer fought his heart out against a Brit in his quarter final match, the only Canadian to get that far in awhile.  He was a washout in the first round but clearly won the second and third.  They were tied in points and the judges gave it to the British fighter.

We had a male swimmer told he wasn't was and wasn't again in the final of a race because of a Chinese swimmer appealing and winning a false start charge.  Yes, if there was no problem he would have been ninth and not make it, and they didn't appeal, but it is hard on them when they have such a routine in preparation.  Same happened with a Female swimmer where she thought she was done so didn't rest and had to come back and swim in a semi.

I am not mad about any of this really.  And I know there were many other controversies with many other countries (the Nigerian runner who threw a race was disqualified from the 1500 that he wanted to run, was put back in and won it).  It is just the Canadian in me and our "why does this always happen to us", mentality.  (Alix, Taxlady, CWS, etc. don't worry I have my tongue planted firmly in my cheek )


----------



## Hoot (Aug 8, 2012)

I cannot speak about the dubious calls, not having any background in the game. There sure did seem to be some obscure rules invoked, according to the commentary I heard on the TV.
 I do wish that the reporters covering the game would be required to wait in an area away from the athletes. Give them a chance to compose themselves....win or lose...and not just the Olympics...all sports.
I am not sure if these games are less organized than games in the past or if there is simply more intrusion by the media, looking for "the story". Likely, there is the same kind of thing occurring in every Olympics, we just are hearing about it more and more.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

Before heading to London, the athletes are sent to media charm school. They are more or less told to suck it up and smile. Always cooperate with and answer all questions the media asks you. I personally would love to see one losing athlete break down into deep sobs when the reporter sticks a mike into their face. It would leave the reporter speechless.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> ... I personally would love to see one losing athlete break down into deep sobs when the reporter sticks a mike into their face. It would leave the reporter speechless.




This is exactly the kind of reaction the media loves!  The camera would stay on that athlete for 5 minutes.  Media are always looking for the biggest emotion to put on TV.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This is exactly the kind of reaction the media loves! The camera would stay on that athlete for 5 minutes. Media are always looking for the biggest emotion to put on TV.


 
But it is difficult to hold an interview when you get no response. And the audience will respond to the athlete and not the reporter. If the reporter insists on asking questions, it will ruin their reputation. This is a young kid, not a serial killer they are trying to interview. The athlete will always have the sympathy of the audience.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was very angry with the photog who shoved a camera in McKayla Mahoney's face when she turned away from the TV cameras after she got the Silver in the vault.  She was favored to win the gold and right then was not a good time to get a pic of her.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was very angry with the photog who shoved a camera in McKayla Mahoney's face when she turned away from the TV cameras after she got the Silver in the vault.  She was favored to win the gold and right then was not a good time to get a pic of her.



While I agree with you, 100%, that is the job. They have done a good way of disconnecting their level of humanity, all to capitalize on someone else's moment of humanity(be it positive, or negative).  I am constantly impressed with how the athletes deal with the constant attention, and always having a lens in their face, I couldn't do it, just because of that, I would snap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'd be giving them an up close and personal contact with their own camera...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol!   Rawr!


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was very angry with the photog who shoved a camera in McKayla Mahoney's face when she turned away from the TV cameras after she got the Silver in the vault. She was favored to win the gold and right then was not a good time to get a pic of her.


 
They forget that these are just young people. Even charm school doesn't totally prepare them for what is to come. The kids of celebrities have a hard enough time, so imagine how difficult it is for these kids. It is the first time they have been exposed to all of this attention. 

For so many of these kids that don't get the Gold, or even medal, it is like attending the funeral of their dreams. Too bad the reporters are required to attend Charm School also.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I'd be giving them an up close and personal contact with their own camera...


 
When Son #3 was doing paramedic work, he was called to attend an horiffic crash after a police chase. The driver was trapped in the vehicle and badly injured. One of our local TV stations stuck their cameras inside the car. My son let out a stream of language that would never make the nightly news. A few finger gestures also helped seal the outcome. It was his way of protecting his patient. It worked every time for him and some of his friends. One station had the nerve to complain that the paramedics were interfering with the Freedom of the Press. And they were told about Patient Confidentiality. Case closed!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't help but think during the medal ceremonies the US athletes look like they about to board the Space Shuttle in their rather bland looking monotone outfits.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I for one *was out of control* here last night watching the finals of the beach volleyball with USA vs USA.  What a wonderful match!!  
You *go *California girls!!

Whooooo Hoooooooooo !!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm very proud of the way my country has put on this event.I'm also proud of the way the British fan have behaved.A number of foreign athletes have stated how impartial the crowds are and the great support they were given.


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I can't help but think during the medal ceremonies the US athletes look like they about to board the Space Shuttle in their rather bland looking monotone outfits.


 
R. Lauren's organization was responsible for the design and had them made in China. For those non-Americans, that will never happen again. Big stink. they should have been made in this country. 

I think they should open the design of the Olympic outfits to competition of some lesser known designers. Give them a break they need. I am sure there will be some farout designs, but also some very attractive and pretty designs.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> R. Lauren's organization was responsible for the design and had them made in China. For those non-Americans, that will never happen again. Big stink. they should have been made in this country.
> 
> I think they should open the design of the Olympic outfits to competition of some lesser known designers. Give them a break they need. I am sure there will be some farout designs, but also some very attractive and pretty designs.



Not a bad idea, perhaps, some sort of Design Olympics?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 10, 2012)

At my house, the 11 o'clock news follows the olympics.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 11, 2012)

The Womens Relay yesterday was fantastic, the USA got a new world record those women were amazing, so powerful!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the closing ceremony tomorrow, a celebration of British music and culture.  Not sure who invited the Spice Girls though........


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Looking forward to the closing ceremony tomorrow, a celebration of British music and culture.  Not sure who invited the Spice Girls though........



Al Gore...

Sorry, it just popped out there


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, GQ!  The men's relay (400 m) was awesome as well.

In some ways I am relieved it is almost over and in others I am sad.  What started out disastrous and heartbreaking for Canada has turned inspirational on so many levels.

The media is saying that "Bronze is Canada's Gold", and it can be taken positive or negative, but I see it as only positive.  While there were a few disappointments where we were "expecting gold", some of our athletes who were not even expected to medal at all poured out their hearts into their event and came up with silver and bronze. I for one am proud of all our athletes, whether they won a medal or weren't even able to complete their race. 

My avatar says it all.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2012)

So is Elton John not part of the closing ceremonies either?  It is stated to be about Britain's pop culture.......


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a small rant.

BMX bikes are what pre-teens and teens ride around our neighborhood.  They think they are cool because they can do a trick or two.  That's fine and I have no issue with that.  I spent a lot of time on a bike when I was a kid too.

HOWEVER!!!!, making it an olympic sport is absurd.  Grown men and women racing around an undulating curvy course on these mini bikes is about as stupid a "sport" as I can imagine.

What next?  Synchronized swimming!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

Every one of the athletes is a star, whether the medal or not...they have fought to become the best of the best for their country and none of them are slouches.  I find all of them inspirational.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Just a small rant.
> 
> BMX bikes are what pre-teens and teens ride around our neighborhood.  They think they are cool because they can do a trick or two.  That's fine and I have no issue with that.  I spent a lot of time on a bike when I was a kid too.
> 
> ...



Synchronized Couch potatoes with remotes and cellphones.

Synchronized Texting...


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Synchronized Couch potatoes with remotes and cellphones.
> 
> Synchronized Texting...


 
 You did it again. Pass the monitor cleaner please.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Just a small rant.
> 
> BMX bikes are what pre-teens and teens ride around our neighborhood.  They think they are cool because they can do a trick or two.  That's fine and I have no issue with that.  I spent a lot of time on a bike when I was a kid too.
> 
> ...



I love synchronized swimming, and at least it's more of a sport than table tennis... It requires incredible skill and athleticism, not to mention form and grace. Why do people always make fun of it?? I used to practice a few moves with my aunt in the pool (who was on the synch swim team in high school) and it is unbelievably difficult.  I'm sad I didn't get to see any of it this year.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 11, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> So is Elton John not part of the closing ceremonies either?  It is stated to be about Britain's pop culture.......



I hope not .


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I love synchronized swimming, and at least it's more of a sport than table tennis... It requires incredible skill and athleticism, not to mention form and grace. Why do people always make fun of it?? I used to practice a few moves with my aunt in the pool (who was on the synch swim team in high school) and it is unbelievably difficult.  I'm sad I didn't get to see any of it this year.



+1

I took advanced swim instructor/lifeguard classes as a teen, and a component was synchronized swimming moves.  Incredibly difficult.  A very beautiful sport, IMHO.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> I took advanced swim instructor/lifeguard classes as a teen, and a component was synchronized swimming moves. Incredibly difficult. A very beautiful sport, IMHO.


 
+2


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> I took advanced swim instructor/lifeguard classes as a teen, and a component was synchronized swimming moves.  Incredibly difficult.  A very beautiful sport, IMHO.



The synchronized swimming dig kind of hit a nerve because my bf and I argued about whether or not it's even a sport. He doesn't think it should be considered an Olympic sport.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> The synchronized swimming dig kind of hit a nerve because my bf and I argued about whether or not it's even a sport. He doesn't think it should be considered an Olympic sport.


 
How long can he hold his breath underwater?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> How long can he hold his breath underwater?



ROFL!!!

Indeed!


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> How long can he hold his breath underwater?



+1

Probably not very long!! He can't do the butterfly either.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I love synchronized swimming, and at least it's more of a sport than table tennis... It requires incredible skill and athleticism, not to mention form and grace. Why do people always make fun of it?? I used to practice a few moves with my aunt in the pool (who was on the synch swim team in high school) and it is unbelievably difficult.  I'm sad I didn't get to see any of it this year.





Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> I took advanced swim instructor/lifeguard classes as a teen, and a component was synchronized swimming moves.  Incredibly difficult.  A very beautiful sport, IMHO.





Skittle68 said:


> The synchronized swimming dig kind of hit a nerve because my bf and I argued about whether or not it's even a sport. He doesn't think it should be considered an Olympic sport.



I acknowledge the art, difficulty and athleticism involved in synch. swimming.  It can even be enjoyable to watch.  I would equate synch. swimming to ballet.  One's done in the water, the other on a stage.  I acknowledge the art, difficulty and athleticism of ballet as well.  I consider neither to be a sport.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

There was a TV show years ago that pitted ballet dancers against football players as far as athleticism, I think it was Fame.  Guess who won?

I do agree that BMX biking shouldn't be an Olympic sport.  And I had never heard of women's wrestling.  DH says this is the first year for it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2012)

While we're at it, I don't think the horse jumping, etc. is a sport either....at least not a human sport.  The horse has all the talent, the human is just a trainer!


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> While we're at it, I don't think the horse jumping, etc. is a sport either....at least not a human sport. The horse has all the talent, the human is just a trainer!


 
It is the rider that has to train the horse. And staying on with those small saddles is no mean feat in itself. Those turns and jumps are telegraphed to the horse with the rider's legs. The reins are merely to use for the bit in the mouth of the horse. That goes for dresage as well. If you notice the reins stay loose at all times as the rider sits tall and straight. Then if your horse stumbles, you had better think fast and roll out of the way of the horse rolling on you. Keeping a horse that weighs often more than a thousand pounds with just your legs, well, you better be in the same shape as any athlete in other sports. And you will never see a female rider on a stallion. Those horses are just too unpredictable and dangerous. You better have the strength to bring it under control if it decides it doesn't want to work anymore. They will rear up and after they have thrown you, they will try to stomp you to death. They usually have a double bit in their mouth.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it the closing ceremony today?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2012)

All that being said Addie, there is no way I would call an animal trainer, an athlete, or the exercises a "sport".
It's beautiful to watch and I appreciate the effort of the rider in controlling the horse, not to mention the many hours of training involved.  The fact is the rider would be nothing without the horse, and therefore it's beyond me why it's an Olympic sport.
Jez saying..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

As a former barrel-racer...the horse is important and so is the rider.  If someone else rode my horse, she was just a horse, walking, trotting, galloping.  But, if I got on her I could have her running rings and jumping.  Something she only did when she was in MY control and I could not have done it as well on my own.  That said, it is NOT a sport.  It is work and a vocation for horse and rider.  The skills we demoed were skills we used to do our jobs off the show circuit.


----------



## chopper (Aug 11, 2012)

To each his own as far as all of the Olympic sports go. I actually was very entertained by the BMX races. I am sure there is someone out there that would have the reason why it is a wonderful sport to have in the olympics. I don't understand why there are so many ice skating sports in the winter olympics. I love watching speed skating, but get bored after a while with the figure skating, and don't even like to watch the ice dancing. I am sure there is someone out there that could also make a good case as to why ice dancing is a sport too. I just don't care for it.


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As a former barrel-racer...the horse is important and so is the rider. If someone else rode my horse, she was just a horse, walking, trotting, galloping. But, if I got on her I could have her running rings and jumping. Something she only did when she was in MY control and I could not have done it as well on my own. That said, it is NOT a sport. It is work and a vocation for horse and rider. The skills we demoed were skills we used to do our jobs off the show circuit.


 
It is a matter of trust between the rider and the horse. And the knowledge each has of the other.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> ... Horses are dumb.





Addie said:


> It is a matter of trust between the rider and the horse. And the knowledge each has of the other.



A lot of accolades for someone that said they are dumb

I certainly have a lot of respect for anyone that hops on an animal, and commands the respect OF that animal, to go  out, and work as a team. It's pretty amazing, imo. To classify it as a "sport", doesn't seem wrong, but now that I think about it, it's certainly not like a SPORT, like say Rugby(returning in the 2016 Olympics). It's certainly an AWESOME collaboration between human, and animal, and I have respect for both.

This was a pretty neat link relating to the Rhythmic Gymnastics. . . I hate to admit it, but I watched some while napping off and on this afternoon, mainly because the remote was out of reach, and I was deeply engaged in my role of Captain Lazy.

21 Reasons Olympic Rhythmic Gymnastics Is Cooler Than You Think


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, if I got on her I could have her running rings and jumping.  Something she only did when she was in MY control and I could not have done it as well on my own.




oh, i'm sure you could have jumped and run rings just as well on your own two feet...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sunday



Thanks Andy...it is Sunday here today...so UK Sunday will be now, our Sunday night


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2012)

I was watching beach volleyball and realized that just about the entire Olympics is about taking a perfectly fun activity and pushing it to the extreme.  It changes from something to do on a summer afternoon into work and business.  I still like watching it but sometimes I wonder what these folks do for fun!


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I was watching beach volleyball and realized that just about the entire Olympics is about taking a perfectly fun activity and pushing it to the extreme. It changes from something to do on a summer afternoon into work and business. I still like watching it but sometimes I wonder what these folks do for fun!


 
I hear ya loud and clear. I find that people who are involved in sports, go way overboard. Even if they aren't training for competition. The food they eat, the clothing to show of their body, attending every sports event, etc. They seem to be unable to even hold a conversation without bringing sports into it. And it isn't just men. Women are just as bad. "Sorry, I can't meet you for lunch. I go running on my lunch hour." They bring a duffel bag to work with their running clothes and shoes. They bring a lunch with them that is full of alfalfa. Feed for horses. Their idea of a date is to attend a sports event. Then after instead of going for a drink, they sit and dissect every move the two opponents made. 

Sports fanatics, do me a favor. Don't every come to visit me. You are not well rounded people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, i'm sure you could have jumped and run rings just as well on your own two feet...



Then I could have, yes  This was in the very remote past...our career both working and show circuit (rodeo) ended between the headlights of the dairy tanker.  I just didn't have the heart to train another horse and I was just then considering that boys were more interesting than horses.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I was just then considering that boys were more interesting than horses.



...and we're usually smarter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> ...and we're usually smarter.



Usually...after the first go 'round I doubted my intelligence...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2012)

Just watched the team rhythmic gymnastics, wow!  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Just watched the team rhythmic gymnastics, wow!  Absolutely gorgeous.



I'm not gonna lie. . .the link that I posted just a few posts up got me thinking, so I did watch some of it, and wow. The choreography aspect is pretty amazing, and the apparatuses they use, while they seem silly, it does command some serious skill to get it to all come together.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

It was great!

So many wonderful UK artists performing, it was really entertaining


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2012)

Overall, like many, I thought both the opening and closing ceremonies were among the worse in recent Olympics.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Overall, like many, I thought both the opening and closing ceremonies were among the worse in recent Olympics.



I completely agree.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2012)

You know, there were so many other disappointments in this Olympics.
I'm watching the Grand Finale event, the marathon, and it did not finish in the Olympic Stadium???  What was that all about?  It looked like any other local city marathon.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2012)

roadfix said:


> You know, there were so many other disappointments in this Olympics.
> I'm watching the Grand Finale event, the marathon, and it did not finish in the Olympic Stadium???  What was that all about?  It looked like any other local city marathon.



SO and I were discussing this on Saturday.  There was an item saying the olympic organizers had a very shor time to prepare the stadium for the closing.  I wondered how the last event of the olympics, the marathon, would finish in the stadium if they were ripping it apart for the close.

The games were as good as any.  We got to see a lot of our country's athletes do well.  The open/close - not so good.


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2012)

I am glad they are over. I watched the events I was interested in. The opening ceremony was interesting. I understood the premise of it. The Closing? Not so great. I am not a rock band fan. Not even the music. They left out a whole generation of folks when they planned that. I think the opening ceremony at Beijing was breath taking.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2012)

The closing ceremony is always meant as a party for the young athletes so I had no qualms with the music choices, but I certainly missed Sir Elton John.  It seems he got into some kind of a power conflict, and either opted out or was excluded. 
Beats me, the whoopla with the British High Fashion Models strutting around after making entrances on their billboard trucks. Who cares? It was laughable with some shots of the athletes. as were puzzled over that too.

With the exception of both ceremonies, I really enjoyed much of the Olympics, most especially the Women's USA beach volleyball teams.  It just doesn't get better than USA vs. USA !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2012)

Our local news announced that Sir Elton and Sir Paul would be there, they were wrong.  I did enjoy the shots of Prince Harry.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2012)

I was only able to watch the games through the local network channels so I missed most of the 'obscure' events I would have loved to have seen.  
The networks concentrated on US athletes and Telemundo with their mostly Latin athletes, which is completely understandable.
I did not see a minute of weight lifting, for instance, unless NBC aired it at 3am....  Bummer...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2012)

I watched the women's weight lifting one night, it was on very late, but was fascinating.  These women were lifting barbells that looked to be twice their size.  

Several sports this year that I'd never heard of or seen before!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed it...I love UK music and the artists, I guess each to their own


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 14, 2012)

We were lucky again to have the US sprint legend Micheal Johnson as a BBC commentator. His comment about how wonderful 2012 was were spot on.
The only downside for me was the big mouthed USA swimming coach who would have won gold, silver and bronze in a sour grapes comp.
London Olympics biggest in U.S. TV history, despite gripes | Reuters


----------

